# Hello and thanks for having me!



## nickhmusic (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, I'm Nick.

I joined this forum this morning after having lurked for a wee while  - it's a fantastic resource over here and I look forward to meeting other composers and contributing as much as I can on my musical journey!

All the best,

Nick


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to VI Nick. Enjoy the forum!


----------

